# Hi everyone ~



## K_reyna (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi. I'm new here, I'm 25 years old mother and wife and I'm looking forward to hear some good advices


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- post away when you get a chance -- lots of good ( and not so good!) advice here!


----------

